# Tar Míriel’s forced marriage?



## BraidsofLegolas (Nov 29, 2021)

How did Ar-Pharazôn force Míriel to marry him? Like weren’t there people who wouldn’t have allowed it? Why didn’t she call the police or whatever they had in Númenor or something?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 29, 2021)

BraidsofLegolas said:


> How did Ar-Pharazôn force Míriel to marry him? Like weren’t there people who wouldn’t have allowed it? Why didn’t she call the police or whatever they had in Númenor or something?


She was supposed to be the next in line so you'd think she'd have authority. Ostensibly Ar-Pharazôn was very popular so it's entirely likely he simply staged a coup. She was the daughter of a Faithful after all. In some versions she actually married him voluntarily because she, too, was enamoured of his beauty and charisma.


----------



## Aldarion (Dec 17, 2021)

BraidsofLegolas said:


> How did Ar-Pharazôn force Míriel to marry him? Like weren’t there people who wouldn’t have allowed it? Why didn’t she call the police or whatever they had in Númenor or something?


As I read the text, I interpreted it as all but stating that Ar-Pharazon staged a coup. He was an usurper, plain and simple, and part of the "logic" behind the marriage was likely to legitimize his own rule.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 21, 2022)

BraidsofLegolas said:


> the police


The police might be on the opposite against the queen, don't forget that she might be a faithful, and you know, during her regime, the Faithful might even be illegal.


----------



## Rōmānus (Apr 8, 2022)

Míriel leaning to the Faithful faction would give pause to move against her I would think. Even when he was king and had Sauron with him Ar-Pharazôn did not dare to move against Amandil because he was held in honor on the island and he was a great captain (The Silmarillion, Akallabêth). Prior to that they were close so the move against Míriel does seem a bit off.


----------



## Annatar (Apr 11, 2022)

A very interesting topic, but I'm sure the upcoming Amazon series will answer all questions excellently ;-)

Seriously: As facts I think we can state that she 
a) was forced into marriage by him.
b) the marriage was actually illegal, because of the close family relationship.

This can only mean that Pharazon already held all state power before the marriage and controlled the majority of both the military and the "police". 

The question is how he did this. 
I suspect several factors came together:
- his popularity with the military and the population through his victories in Middle Earth and excellent propaganda
- deceitful machinations, bribery, assassinations, etc.
- a short but effective coup d'état 
- quick victory in the civil war, so that the opposition was forced to hide or remain quiet


----------

